# Colorado Springs TCB ⚡Classic Bike Swap n' Show



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 15, 2019)

Colorado Springs, Co
Saturday, June 1st, 2019


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks.like a good excuse for a drive to the Springs!!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 17, 2019)

Come on down, bring a friend, it'll be good times had by all


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 17, 2019)

Will there be vintage bikes??


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 18, 2019)

There will be a mess load of classic, vintage and antique bicycles. 
Never know what will show up! And a pub ride afterwards!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 25, 2019)

Saturday, June 1st is around the corner! Going to be a blast, don't miss it!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 18, 2019)

June 1st! It'll be fun had by all! Let's wheel n deal!


----------



## saladshooter (May 31, 2019)

This is tomorrow people!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 31, 2019)

Come & hang out in the Springs! See bike folks you already know & meet some new bike folks you don't know! Let's do some wheeelin' n dealin'!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 2, 2019)

Any pictures?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 2, 2019)

The first TCB ⚡swap is in the bag, it was a blast! Raffled off this1983 Schwinn cruiser with it's original owners manual and a bunch of other bike goodies! Thanks for everyone that made it! Will start getting the word out for next year, can't wait!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 2, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Any pictures?



Next year you should cruise up, you're not too far, it will be a blast!


----------

